# 65 GTO Wiper Motor



## poocher (Jan 25, 2014)

The wiper motor in my 65 got really hot and the wipers stopped positioned up instead of park position. I think I've got to get a new wiper motor. My question is do I have to remove the wiper assemblies and the grill in front of the windshield to even get started? If I do I assume I have to disconnect the wiper motor from the linkage before I even try to unbolt it from the firewall. Does any of this make any sense? Then when I put in the new motor where do I put the wiper assemblies....in park position or where they are now(up and down position)?:cuss:


----------



## 6T5GOAT (Nov 23, 2008)

Yes, take the wiper arms off then remove the grill. Disconnect the linkage, replace the motor and reconnect the linkage. Reconnect the wiring before you put the grill and wipers on. Then turn on the wipers and let the motor cycle when you turn it off the linkage should be in the off/down position. Then replace the grill and wiper arms.


----------

